# Xar show sears hicksville long island



## mathjak107 (Apr 1, 2006)

photos from sears show


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Those are some good HDR shots!


----------



## bkmk5 (Feb 19, 2008)

Did you got to Chipotle next door?

Oh yea, cool pix!


----------



## Solidjake (May 10, 2007)

Sick pics!!


----------



## DaFool (Dec 21, 2008)

Beautiful cars and beautiful shots. Well done!


----------



## mathjak107 (Apr 1, 2006)

heres some more


----------

